# Neon Yellow Acrylic?



## Chewy3939 (Jun 2, 2013)

Does anyone know where/how to buy/make a solid neon yellow pen blank? Im interested in making a pen similar to the Lamy Safari 2013 Limited Edition but I cant find a neon yellow pen blank. Des anyone know of how to make one or buy one?


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know where you are located but first pick would be Jonathon Brooks here on IAP.  He is in South Carolina I believe.

brooks803


----------



## Kendallqn (Jun 2, 2013)

www.artstuf.com  has some neon yellow pigment.  I haven't used it so cant say if it will work but its a place to start. Let us know if it works with your resins and how it looks.


----------

